# Dead llama mystifies Oakland officials



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Dead llama mystifies Oakland officials
*
Wed Sep 27, 9:54 PM ET

A dead llama found in the streets has left city officials wondering how the South American animal ended up abandoned in an urban area.

At first, East Oakland residents assumed the 400-pound animal with black and white spots was a horse and called the city's animal control department to report the find.

"At first it looked like a horse - all we saw was a head sticking out from a tarp," said Andrew Gordon, with Oakland's Animal Control Field Services. "But I looked at it closely, and I said, 'Look at the ears - that's a llama.' "

The llama's legs were tied up and it was covered with a tarp, but it appears to have died of old age, Gordon said.

Residents of the Oakland hills sometimes keep llamas, who are members of the camel family, as pets.

"I can't think of any reason someone would just dump it," he said. "People who have animals that good usually have money."

But Gordon said he probably wouldn't spend much time solving the mystery of the llama.

The animal doesn't seem to have suffered abuse, and since it wasn't branded he does not know where to start looking for the owners.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Shouldn't this go in off-topic?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Shouldn't this go in off-topic?


Maybe it would be a good idea to expand this section to "Paranormal and News of the Weird". I know from experience that it can be hard to find current events that focus solely on the "paranormal". At any rate, it's RAXL's call since he's the mod and I've seen him post some very similar articles in this section.


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Main Entry: para·nor·mal 
Pronunciation: "pa-r&-'nor-m&l, 'pa-r&-"
Function: adjective
: not scientifically explainable : SUPERNATURAL 


hee hee!!!
I love stories about cattle mutilations and things like this. Definitely showing my darker side!!! LOL


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, I think it's cool here. 
Dr. Morbius just wants to steal some of our threads!!!! 

Oh, wait. He doesn't mod the "Off-topic" board. 
But, SINISTER does. 

SO, what this says to my warped mind is that SINISTER wants to steal some of our threads, and has corrupted Dr. Morbius into doing his dirty work for him.:ninja: 

Look at that, I just made this post even MORE paranormal than it was.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

cool - thanks :devil:


----------

